# North Florida Bee College, Master Beekeeper Program, Chipley Oct 31 - Nov 2



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Correction, this is not part of the Florida Bee College. There is plenty to learn and do the three days.
The Florida State Beekeepers Association holds its 93rd convention, October 31 and November 1 in Chipley, FL. See details at http://floridabeekeepers.org 
Note that following the formal convention will be the Third Annual Beekeepers Field Day and Trade Show. The registration form for the
convention includes the trade show "Saturday Workshop" as part of its package.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

You are invited to the following event: 
University of Florida Master Beekeeper Program- Fall session 2013 

Event to be held at the following time, date, and location: 

Thursday, October 31, 2013 from 7:30 AM to 5:30 PM (EDT) 
Washington County Extension Center 
1424 Jackson Avenue
Chipley, FL 32428

Attend Event 

Share this event:

**Please note there will be an additional $10 fee for on- site registration** 

We encourage you to read the MBP Manual (Program Requirements and General Information) at www.ufhoneybee.com for more details on this 5-year beekeeper training program. You may particpate in the training only for $10, but this does not grant entrace to the program. Training & Exams at any level are $45 per person. Reading lists and advanced training modules associated readings are also posted on www.ufhoneybee.com

Come join us on Thursday and stay the weekend and particpate in the FSBA Convention on Friday and the Beekeeper Tradeshow on Saturday, it should be a fabulous three days! (see www.floridabeekeepers.org for separate registrations). 

Share this event on Facebook and Twitter

We hope to see you there!

Cheers,
University of Florida Honey Bee Research and Extension Lab

This invitation was sent by University of Florida Honey Bee Research and Extension Lab the organizer. 

Eventbrite | 651 Brannan St. Suite 110 | San Francisco, CA 94107


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey Folks, 

The Honey Bee Research and Extension lab is pleased to announce the Fall Master Beekeeper Program (MBP) Training and Exams, on October 31st at the Washington County Extension Office in Chipley Fl. New beekeepers are welcome to register and test at the Apprentice Level; a passing score grants entry the MBP (please see link below for additional requirements). MBP Participants are welcome to register and test for program advancement and additional training. 

There will be a lot happening at the Washington Co. Ext. Office over the three days, we highly encourage you to take advantage of this unique opportunity. 

This is the first time UF’s Master Beekeeper Program http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/honeybee/extension/master_beekeeper.shtml 
the FSBA Convention, http://www.floridabeekeepers.org/pdf/93rdAnnualFSBAconventionRegistration.pdf
Panhandle’s Beekeeper Field Day & Trade Show ,(http://floridabeekeepers.org/pdf/BeekeepersField DayTradeShow110213.pdf) 
are joining together! 

Following the MBP training & exams on Thursday, we will have an exam review with Dr. Jamie Ellis, then all are welcome to join the Thursday Evening FSBA Social (Fish Fry), which kicks off the 93rd Annual FSBA Convention. Friday Nov 1st is the actual Convention, filled with educational seminars and workshops, and later that evening we will award the MBP Certificates at the Friday night Banquet. Saturday’s Trade Show is filled with hands on learning inside the hive and is brought to you by your IFAS Extension Agents in NW Florida. 

Florida truly has the most extensive and well-connected community of beekeepers in the country, don’t miss out on this opportunity to learn, grow, and network with Florida’s finest beekeepers, researchers, inspectors and county agents. 

Please note, there are separate registrations required for the Master Beekeeper Program (Thursday only) and for the remaining events over the weekend – please see links above. 

**Please also feel free to pass this message along using email forwarding, social media, web posting, etc. Thanks for the support!!**

We hope to see you there!!

Jeanette 

Laboratory Manager/Extension Technician
Honey Bee Research and Extension Laboratory
Department of Entomology and Nematology
University of Florida
Bldg 970 Natural Area Drive
PO Box 110620 
Gainesville, FL 32611-0620
Phone (352) 273-3932
Fax (352) 392 0190 
www.ufhoneybee.com
www.afbee.com 
@ UFhoneybeelab 
@ UFNativeBuzz


----------



## Chappie (May 8, 2010)

If you cannot attend the state convention and you are in the north central Florida area stop by one of our beekeeping clubs for lots of good information on beekeeping. You can find a club near you at: wwwfloridabees.org


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Beekeepers! 

We have plenty of room to test for the Advanced and Master Levels at this week’s MBP training in Chipley (Washington Co – the panhandle). I have the BRAND NEW copy of the MBP Manual to hand out, and packets for everyone! BY popular demand, I compiled all the lectures and material into a “resource manual” for everyone to take home. I’ve got new forms and all the lectures are spiffed up too. It’s a great time to take a re-test or get a refresher lesson for those who test in March. 
I will be sending another email and updating the website, as soon as the manual is published on EDIS. 

Hope to see you there.
http://www.eventbrite.com/event/8056965601?ref=ebtnebregn


----------

